

Myriad brings 3x Faster Applications With New VM To Android - enki
http://www.myriadgroup.com/Media-Centre/News/MYRIAD-BRINGS-3x-FASTER-APPLICATIONS-RICHER-GAME-GRAPHICS-AND-BETTER-BATTERY-LIFE-TO-ANDROID.aspx

======
tumult
Claim Posted on Internet, No Proof Supplied.

(download links? specs? papers? anything? bueller?)

~~~
wmf
The customers for this are phone vendors, who will be getting one-on-one sales
pitches. They don't really need to convince _you_.

~~~
tumult
Then why post it here? "It could exist in a future phone at some point, it
doesn't involve you. But here's a link, for you to read." If I shouldn't care,
then why should I care?

------
wmf
It's interesting that Google has a JS JIT but not a Dalvik JIT; I'd think it
would be simpler.

Edit: I see they're working on it (although still in secret):
[http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Android-s-Dalvik-
to-b...](http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Android-s-Dalvik-to-be-JIT-
boosted-861870.html)

~~~
vilya
For a relatively constrained device like an Android handset, I'd have thought
it would be better to compile the bytecodes into an optimised native
executable at installation time?

~~~
wmf
If the native executable is larger than bytecode, no. Now that you mention it,
it would be interesting to compare dex vs. Thumb2 code size.

